# Wood Track



## CrazySlotter (Oct 7, 2006)

Hello together,

in a couple of time i want to build a 4 lane wood track.
Now i have one question:What is the better surface for a track?
Smooth or rough?
Tyco and Faller tracks are a little bit rough,so we have good grip.

Thank you for your answers.

Greetings from germany 
Stefan


----------



## Dunk21 (Mar 23, 2007)

im in the process of finishing mine up i used rustolium on it (i have no idea if it works or not) but in all my total bill for a 4 lane oval is less than $30


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Stefan, erwähnten Sie nicht, welche Skala, die Sie Ihr Schiene inch HO Skala tun, beträchtlich würde sein müssen ersticken als sagen, daß eine 1/32. Skalaschiene sein würde. Betrachten Sie ein 1/10. Skalaauto, das 1.2 " Kandare schlägt. In einem realistischem, das Kandare 12 " hoch sein würde. HO Skala darzustellen ist im Allgemeinen 1/64. Skala sogar etwas, das einige Millimeter als sehr rauh gelten würden. Das kleiner die Skala, muß der Polierer Ihre Schiene sein.

Stefan, you didn't mention what scale you're doing your track in. HO scale would have to be considerably smother than say a 1/32nd scale track would be. Consider a 1/10th scale car hitting a 1.2" curb. In a real world that curb would be 12" tall. Figuring HO Scale is basically 1/64th scale even something a few millimeters would be considered very rough. The smaller the scale, the smoother your track will have to be.


----------



## CrazySlotter (Oct 7, 2006)

Thanks for your information.
Sorry I forget to write that my track is in Size H0.If I understand it right,must be a H0 Track smooth.
I think I paint it so smooth I can.

Best wishes from germany
Stefan


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Post pix of your build up please.  


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------

